# Hpv



## SpareMyHeart (Mar 14, 2007)

So im not sure if this is the right place to post this, so feel free to move it.

So I had my gynological exam yesterday, and she mentioned the HPV vaccination everyone's been talking about lately.

So im just wondering what are your thoughts about this?
Would you take it?Have you already had them?

I still feel its a little premature for this type of shot because we really dont know the long term side effects.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm outside the age parameters for this drug, but you bet your ass my daughters will be getting it the minute they reach the recommended age. If we can actually PREVENT cancer, why are we fighting it?

The fact that people are actually refusing to give their daughters this vaccine on the grounds that it will "promote sexual activity" makes me ill. If 1 in 4 women will be sexually assaulted before their 18th birthday, why would anyone think that they can keep their daughters safe by simply hoping they will remain virgins? And what's to say that a young virgin wife won't contract this from her new husband? This topic makes me so angry that I can't see straight.


----------



## xbeatofangelx (Mar 14, 2007)

What exactly is the HPV vaccination?


----------



## *Stargazer* (Mar 14, 2007)

Quote:

  The vaccine, Gardasil, protects against four HPV types, which together cause 70% of cervical cancers and 90% of genital warts.  
 
http://www.cdc.gov/std/hpv/STDFact-HPV-vaccine.htm


----------



## Moppit (Mar 14, 2007)

My daughter is 23 and she had the first of three shots on Monday.  I explained to her that one episode of unprotected sex could lead to being infected with HPV and possibly one of the strains that could lead to cervical cancer.  

I am dealing with the fact that I might have one of the strains that causes cervical cancer so I'm having a DNA test to find out if I do.  If not then I'm taking the HPV shots myself.

I don't know if there will be longterm effects from this vaccine but I figure that since you can possibly get cervical cancer from not taking the vaccine how much worse could it be if you do take it?


----------



## *Stargazer* (Mar 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moppit* 

 
_ I explained to her that one episode of unprotected sex could lead to being infected with HPV and possibly one of the strains that could lead to cervical cancer.  _

 
You can also get HPV and be having "protected", responsible sex. HPV transmission can occur even while using a condom because only the penis is covered by a condom and HPV can be transmitted from other regions in the genital area. Scary, huh?

I commend you for taking steps to help your daughter protect herself!


----------



## SpareMyHeart (Mar 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moppit* 

 
_
I am dealing with the fact that I might have one of the strains that causes cervical cancer so I'm having a DNA test to find out if I do.  If not then I'm taking the HPV shots myself.
_

 

I truly hope everything turns out alright for you.

I think these vaccinations can at least help reduce our chances like I said eariler, testing them on a few thousands of girls/women is still too little for me not to worry about the chances of a negative side effect that we might not even be aware of until its too late.

I really hope thats not the case, maybe I just need to educate myself more on the topic.Its all really new to me.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Mar 14, 2007)

Quote:

  You can also get HPV and be having "protected", responsible sex. HPV transmission can occur even while using a condom because only the penis is covered by a condom and HPV can be transmitted from other regions in the genital area. Scary, huh?  
 
And just the sheer fact that condoms can break.

I haven't read too much about the possible side effects or dangers, but nothing I've read makes me believe that it's dangerous to the point that you wouldn't get it.

I think when something like this is released, it's been screened very thoroughly. I imagine they started with rats or mice and then moved up to humans. I don't think something like this would be so widespread if they believed it were harmful

If I had a permanent job, I would definitely be getting it. I don't have the money for it right now.


----------



## medusalox (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm going to ask about getting the HPV vaccine at my next gynecologist appointment, for sure. Anything I can do to better protect myself...I'm there!


----------



## SpareMyHeart (Mar 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *medusalox* 

 
_I'm going to ask about getting the HPV vaccine at my next gynecologist appointment, for sure. Anything I can do to better protect myself...I'm there!_

 

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## macslut (Mar 14, 2007)

Welcome to the world of another health scare.  In all but (I think) 2 or 3% of cases, HPV clears on its own with no ill effects.  

The thing is is that cervical cancer takes many many many as in up to 30 years to develop.  Have regular paps and you don't have anything to worry about as if they do find something abnormal (and that rarely means cancer) in the pap, they can vaporize it off.  If you look at incidents and all that, it is very rare.  

I am outside the age but I would not get a vaccine that I don't need.  Get regular paps and they will find it early enough.  And speaking of which, it may not protect you against HPV or cervical cancer.  

Merck is making alot of money though.  Without insurance the series runs about $350.  I have a feeling that is the motivating factor in "protecting all the girls and women against cancer".


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 14, 2007)

HPV doesn't go away...IIRC.


----------



## Shawna (Mar 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_HPV doesn't go away...IIRC._

 
You are correct.  It's a virus and it goes dormant,  but never leaves your body.  It's in the same family as cold sores.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macslut* 

 
_Welcome to the world of another health scare.  In all but (I think) 2 or 3% of cases, HPV clears on its own with no ill effects.  

The thing is is that cervical cancer takes many many many as in up to 30 years to develop.  Have regular paps and you don't have anything to worry about as if they do find something abnormal (and that rarely means cancer) in the pap, they can vaporize it off.  If you look at incidents and all that, it is very rare.  

I am outside the age but I would not get a vaccine that I don't need.  Get regular paps and they will find it early enough.  And speaking of which, it may not protect you against HPV or cervical cancer.  

Merck is making alot of money though.  Without insurance the series runs about $350.  I have a feeling that is the motivating factor in "protecting all the girls and women against cancer"._

 
Counting on young women to have regular paps is like  counting on young men to get tested for chlamydia just for shits and giggles...it ain't gonna happen.
And, vaporizing it off isn't as easy or in and out as one would think.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Mar 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_And, vaporizing it off isn't as easy or in and out as one would think._

 
I've had that cryosurgery. It is not as easy as it sounds. I think it is highly irresonsible to say that if you have regular paps you have nothing to be worried about considering that women DO get cervical cancer after years of normal paps. Cervical cancer CAN take years to develop but it can also appear much more quickly than 30 years. 


 Quote:

      Cancer Survivors, Doctors Say Politics Clouds HPV Vaccine Debate 
    By Jamie Stengle 
    The Associated Press 

    Monday 05 March 2007 

    Dallas - After being diagnosed with cervical cancer at age 35, Cheryl Swope Lieck underwent chemotherapy, radiation and eventually had a hysterectomy. 

    To her, supporting Gov. Rick Perry's mandate to get young girls vaccinated against the virus that causes most cases of cervical cancer makes sense. 

    "When people politicize things that ought not be politicized, it always astounds me," said Lieck, who is now 40, cancer free and planning to get her two daughters, ages 8 and 11, vaccinated. 

    Perry made national headlines last month by ordering that Texas schoolgirls going into sixth grade in 2008 be vaccinated against the human papilloma virus, or HPV, which causes most cases of cervical cancer and genital warts. Texas would be the first state in the U.S. to require the vaccine, but a number of other states are considering similar measures. 

    The result has been a political firestorm. Much of the opposition has come from Perry's fellow conservatives, who say vaccine requirement encourages pre-marital teenage sex and tramples parental rights. 

    Others agree that the vaccine is beneficial, but don't think it should be mandated by the state. Some think the vaccine - approved by the Food and Drug Administration in June - is still too new. 

    But politics aside, doctors say that the availability of a vaccine that can prevent cancer is something that at least merits a serious conversation between parents, their children and their doctor. 

    As a medical oncologist, Dr. Maurie Markman sees women with cervical cancer that has spread. He said his advice to friends and colleagues who ask about the vaccine for their daughters is simple: "Get them vaccinated. There is no other advice I can give. This is a profoundly effective cancer prevention strategy." 

    "My recommendation is very straightforward. It has nothing to do with politics," said Markman, vice president for clinical research at The University of Texas M. D. Anderson Cancer Center. "I see what cervix cancer can do. I see the pain, the suffering ... the negative aspects of this disease. The importance of preventing it I can't possibly overstate." 

    About 25 million women in the U.S. - or about one in four who are ages 14 to 59 - are infected with at least one type of HPV, according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention. 

* About 3 million of those women are infected with one of the HPV strains that Gardasil - the new vaccine by Merck & Co. - protects against. Those strains account for 70 percent of cervical cancers and nearly all cases of genital warts. *

    About half of all men and women get an HPV infection at some point in their lives. While most overcome the infection on their own, the infection can lead to cervical cancer in women. It rarely causes cancer in men. 

    The American Cancer Society estimates that this year, about 11,150 U.S. women will be diagnosed with invasive cervical cancer. About 3,700 women will die. 

    A CDC advisory committee recommends the vaccine for girls ages 11 and 12. It's permissible for girls from age 9 to 26. 

    "A doctor who is treating a patient should offer this vaccine to their patients as a standard of practice," said CDC spokesman Curtis Allen. 

    Dr. Janet Realini, a public health expert in San Antonio, said that people are confusing whether they are for or against the mandate with whether they are for or against the vaccine. 

    "I think it's clear that we should be for the vaccine," she said. "The part where there's disagreement is: 'Is it time to mandate it?'" 

    The political debate means that "everyone's emotions are so high that the negativity has spilled over to the vaccine," she said. 

    Doctors scoff at the notion that getting the vaccine will encourage sexual activity, pointing out that there are many other sexually transmitted diseases to worry about, in addition to pregnancy. 

    "It's not really about sex. It's about vaccinating someone against a disease," said Realini, medical director of the family planning program for the San Antonio Metropolitan Health District. 

    "This doesn't mean people will run out to have sex," said Realini, also medical director for Project Worth, a public education program that focuses on areas of the city with high rates of teen pregnancy. 

    "If you think your daughter is going to make the right decisions, great, help her make the right decisions, but don't deny her the vaccine," Realini said. 

    Doctors point out that even if a woman does not have sex until marriage, her husband could carry the virus and pass it to her. Also, no one can predict divorce or widowhood. 

*  About half of women who get cervical cancer haven't had a recent pap test, said Allen. Such tests can often - but not always - detect early any abnormal cells that could lead to cervical cancer. *

    For that reason, low-income women who are uninsured or can't afford annual checkups are especially at risk for the disease. 

*   Lieck, a county attorney in Chambers County in southeast Texas, said she hadn't even heard of HPV when she was diagnosed with cervical cancer. Lieck, who said she's always had insurance and never missed a yearly Pap test, said that before she was diagnosed with cervical cancer, all her pap tests came back normal. *

    "All of this didn't have to happen," said Lieck, who has been married for 15 years. 

    She said that protecting girls from the pain she went through should be above any political agenda. 

    "Absolutely we should teach abstinence, but we should also do everything we can to protect them," Lieck said.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Mar 14, 2007)

My main concern with young women getting this vaccine is that the people who are the  most likely to develop cervical cancer are those who don't have the means to see a gyno on a regular basis for a pap. 

So if we can prevent many low income young women from getting the strains of HPV that cause cervical cancer with this vaccine, then I think it should be subsidized by state govts.


----------



## macslut (Mar 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladybug10678* 

 
_My main concern with young women getting this vaccine is that the people who are the most likely to develop cervical cancer are those who don't have the means to see a gyno on a regular basis for a pap. 

So if we can prevent many low income young women from getting the strains of HPV that cause cervical cancer with this vaccine, then I think it should be subsidized by state govts._

 
Basically a low income woman isn't going to be able to afford the HPV vaccination.  And if I were a doctor I would seriously be talking about a woman taking care of herself and getting regular tests that are needed before I would give a vaccination that has not been studied enough.  I don't want it subsidized by the state.  That would mean they get to breathe down my neck more than they already do.  I don't want that. 

My mother had her abnormal cells frozen off.  And it isn't easy.  No one said it was.  But it sure as hell is alot easier then letting them fester into cancer. 

I also don't understand why when someone is against something such as a vaccine, they are politizing it.  The only thing I am politizing is the $350 pricetag.  If Merck and all their politic constiuents cared some much about young women and girls, give it away for free. 

It was an interesting article, I have heard most of it.  Welcome to the health scare.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Mar 15, 2007)

I'd rather the state paid for that vaccine for low income women than the health care costs when some of those same low income women develop full blown cervical cancer. 

I think the politicizing aspect (at least in the sense that this article and people like myself are saying) actually comes from the fact that very few people complained that making the chicken pox vaccine mandatory was intrusive, but because HPV is sexually acquired, people are batshit crazy screaming about how intrusive it is to require it for school admission (despite the fact that you could object on religious grounds and get a waiver). I believe that Merck also did make offers to provide the vaccine for low income patients through the state at prices lower than the price private insurance would be paying.


----------



## ximperfect_onex (Mar 15, 2007)

I am 17 years old and my doctor recomended getting it so we did. My dad used to work for the federal government so we have really really good health insurence (blue cross blue shield). Health insurence didn't cover any of the cost which is $150 PER shot. So it comes out to be $450 + any fees your physician may charge.

I live in VA and they are currently fighting to get a bill passed that requires all females to be vaccinated before entering the 6th grade. It will be a required vaccine like hepetitus currently is. I heard that there may be a way to opt out through parental request that their child not recieve that vaccine. So far the bill has passed committe I believe, and there is significant support for it so it looks like it may be passed.


----------



## Moppit (Mar 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macslut* 

 
_Welcome to the world of another health scare.  In all but (I think) 2 or 3% of cases, HPV clears on its own with no ill effects.  

The thing is is that cervical cancer takes many many many as in up to 30 years to develop.  Have regular paps and you don't have anything to worry about as if they do find something abnormal (and that rarely means cancer) in the pap, they can vaporize it off.  If you look at incidents and all that, it is very rare.  

I am outside the age but I would not get a vaccine that I don't need.  Get regular paps and they will find it early enough.  And speaking of which, it may not protect you against HPV or cervical cancer.  

Merck is making alot of money though.  Without insurance the series runs about $350.  I have a feeling that is the motivating factor in "protecting all the girls and women against cancer"._

 
It definitely does not go away!  I have had 3 paps with irregular cells and last time had a biopsy taken of the cells.  The Dr. thought everything looked ok in Jan but I just got the results and there are more irregular cells so 'vaporizing' it off doesn't just fix the problem.


----------



## GalleyGirl (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm afraid to get it, because I'm 26, and I know they'll make me take a test first - and what if it turns out I have it?  I already have an anxiety disorder, I don't need this to worry about too.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Mar 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GalleyGirl* 

 
_I'm afraid to get it, because I'm 26, and I know they'll make me take a test first - and what if it turns out I have it?  I already have an anxiety disorder, I don't need this to worry about too._

 
Not to be flip, but would you rather have cancer than worry about the results of an HPV test? Even if you already have it, chances are you can be treated for it successfully.


----------



## franimal (Mar 15, 2007)

It is so common, me and me two best friends have been diagnosed with it. I dont really trust the shot since it just came out but it is so probable that you will come into contact with this virus that it might be worth it. My gyno lady said that if you dont smoke, it is highly unlikely to develop cervical cancer from the virus. It is pretty rare to develop cancer from it but it is just a precaution. I would get it if I could get it really cheap. My friend tried to get it without insurance and it would cost $2,700 for the set of three shots. If you have insurance, I would recommend it since the chances of coming into contact with the virus are extraodinarily high.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Mar 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GalleyGirl* 

 
_I'm afraid to get it, because I'm 26, and I know they'll make me take a test first - and what if it turns out I have it?  I already have an anxiety disorder, I don't need this to worry about too._

 
If you have HPV, you need to find out. It's very dangerous for you, and it's not fair to any sexual partners to spread it because you didn't want to find out.


----------



## SpareMyHeart (Mar 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GalleyGirl* 

 
_I'm afraid to get it, because I'm 26, and I know they'll make me take a test first - and what if it turns out I have it?  I already have an anxiety disorder, I don't need this to worry about too._

 
thats exactly what im worried about


----------



## *Stargazer* (Mar 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *franimal* 

 
_ My gyno lady said that if you dont smoke, it is highly unlikely to develop cervical cancer from the virus. It is pretty rare to develop cancer from it but it is just a precaution. I would get it if I could get it really cheap. My friend tried to get it without insurance and it would cost $2,700 for the set of three shots._

 
I have never, ever heard that it is unlikely non-smokers will develop cervical cancer from HPV. And where on earth is your friend going that someone is trying to charge her $900 a shot? The three set shot should cost around $360.


----------



## GalleyGirl (Mar 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladybug10678* 

 
_Not to be flip, but would you rather have cancer than worry about the results of an HPV test? Even if you already have it, chances are you can be treated for it successfully._

 
 Treated for it how?  There is no cure for HPV, so all you could do is get your regular paps, which I do anyway.


----------



## GalleyGirl (Mar 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_If you have HPV, you need to find out. It's very dangerous for you, and it's not fair to any sexual partners to spread it because you didn't want to find out._

 
IIRC, men don't suffer from any HPV related complications.


----------



## Moppit (Mar 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SpareMyHeart* 

 
_thats exactly what im worried about_

 
You are going to wonder and worry if you have HPV so wouldn't you rather find out so the worry can stop?  If you don't have HPV then take precautions going forward and if you do then you can deal with it so that it doesn't lead to cervical cancer.

You need to be proactive with your health and the health of your partners.  Don't stick your head in the sand where your health is concerned.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Mar 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GalleyGirl* 

 
_Treated for it how?  There is no cure for HPV, so all you could do is get your regular paps, which I do anyway._

 
If you have HPV and your pap smears are abnormal, there are treatments. If you have one of the non-cancer causing strains then there is nothing you can do about it. Having one strain of the virus also does not make you immune to any of the other 100 or so strains. 


 Quote:

 _Does it do me any good to be immunized if I've already had HPV or if I have it now?_

Women up to age 26 should be vaccinated regardless, advises the CDC committee. That's partly because experts aren't certain whether having had one strain of the virus gives you total immunity against reinfection by that strain. Also, getting the shot will protect you against any of the included strains that you haven't had already, according to Richard M. Haupt, executive medical director at Merck.

The CDC committee recommended immunization for women previously infected with HPV despite conflicting findings on the likelihood of their developing cervical lesions. In one of Merck's studies, previously infected women who received the vaccine had higher rates of precancerous lesions than those in the placebo group; in two other studies, previously infected women in the vaccine group had slightly lower rates of precancerous lesions than did those in the placebo group.

Because most people will get HPV at some time -- though they may never be aware of it -- routine testing for the virus is not recommended. A DNA test for the virus is FDA-approved for women older than 30; the test is also approved for women of any age whose Pap tests show abnormalities.  
 

HPV can in fact cause anal and penile cancer in men, although it is rare. And it causes genital warts, which men get as well. So men DO suffer HPV related complications. 


 Quote:

 _Don't men and boys need to be vaccinated, too?_

That would seem to make good sense, said Noller, to further limit the spread of the virus and to prevent rare cancers caused by the virus in men. Both vaccine manufacturers plan to study their vaccines for use in males, but at this point, they are only approved for women and girls. There is currently no approved method to test for HPV in men, and no tests are approved for early detection of HPV-linked cancers in men, reports the ACS. ·  
 

Quotes from: 
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn...071700955.html


----------



## GalleyGirl (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks for the info Ladybug, those answered my questions well.


----------



## Raerae (Mar 15, 2007)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070315/...LWRE5BC.3MWM0F

My 2 cents...

Get the shot...  Your being selfish if your in the eligible age bracket and dont get it.  It's not just about cervical cancer... it's about stopping the spread of the virus, and also warts are gross...

And the person who said men dont suffer any complications... While thats not true, what about the next girl he sleeps with.  Your basically helping infect all his future partners.  Pretty selfish if you think about it.


----------



## Moppit (Mar 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladybug10678* 

 
_I have never, ever heard that it is unlikely non-smokers will develop cervical cancer from HPV. And where on earth is your friend going that someone is trying to charge her $900 a shot? The three set shot should cost around $360._

 
I was wondering the same about that high cost.  The first injection I picked up for my daughter was $165 and a few cents and that is in Cdn funds.  It also includes the $8.99 prescription filling fee.  Total cost for the 3 shots is about $500Cdn.  My drug plan will reimburse me for the whole cost.  

I think that girl should check out a different pharmacy!


----------



## SpareMyHeart (Mar 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moppit* 

 
_You are going to wonder and worry if you have HPV so wouldn't you rather find out so the worry can stop?  If you don't have HPV then take precautions going forward and if you do then you can deal with it so that it doesn't lead to cervical cancer.

You need to be proactive with your health and the health of your partners.  Don't stick your head in the sand where your health is concerned._

 

I am,I get my pap tests done every year, but im not about to jump on something thats so new without knowing how its going to affect me in the long run.Ya it MIGHT help prevent cancer, but who's to say my body wont react to it in a negative way and then i'll have something else i'll need to deal with.
Im not going to put something in my body im not sure of.Yes I understand nothing in life is certain, I want to believe its for the greater good, but its just too early to know.


----------



## SpareMyHeart (Mar 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070315/...LWRE5BC.3MWM0F

My 2 cents...

Get the shot...  Your being selfish if your in the eligible age bracket and dont get it.  It's not just about cervical cancer... it's about stopping the spread of the virus, and also warts are gross...

And the person who said men dont suffer any complications... While thats not true, what about the next girl he sleeps with.  Your basically helping infect all his future partners.  Pretty selfish if you think about it._

 



Thats exactly why its SO SO SO SO SOOOO important to be careful, so many young people are running around sleeping with anyone they can get their hands on.Its ridiculous and quite sad really. We really need to sit down and think about what we're doing to the next generation.


----------



## Raerae (Mar 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SpareMyHeart* 

 
_Thats exactly why its SO SO SO SO SOOOO important to be careful, so many young people are running around sleeping with anyone they can get their hands on.Its ridiculous and quite sad really. We really need to sit down and think about what we're doing to the next generation._

 
I really doubt people are sleeping with each other any more or less than they ever were...

And as I mentioned b4, and in other threads.  Younger people are having safer sex than ever, pregnancy rates are down, and condom use is up.

Feel free to look at the 2005 numbers they were released a few months back from the Center for Diseases or whatever.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Mar 16, 2007)

Even if you're not sleeping around, you still can get infected. Your partner might not know that s/he has something, if s/he never gets tested.

I don't know if people are sleeping around more now than in the past. It's hard to tell, because no one was running statistics about it (and statistics are so easy to manipulate anyway). Even if a woman got pregnant back "then" and had a child, some women straight up abandoned their kids or left them to die.

The main difference between the past and the current time is that we're more aware of sex and blatant about it.


----------



## Raerae (Mar 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_The main difference between the past and the current time is that we're more aware of sex and blatant about it._

 
Totally agree with this...  A lot of things look like they are happening more, not because they are, but because people are less discrete about it then in the past.


----------



## GalleyGirl (Mar 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070315/...LWRE5BC.3MWM0F

 Your being selfish if your in the eligible age bracket and dont get it._

 
  Thats a horribly unfair comment to make, given that a lot of people don't have health insurance because their company won't provide it (mine doesn't).  I happen to be very lucky because my mom pays for mine, and even if she didn't I would still have the money to pay for this particular vaccine out of my own pocket.  There are a lot of people out there who probably don't however, and they are not being selfish, they just can't damn well afford it.


----------



## GalleyGirl (Mar 16, 2007)

In case anyone is curious, I went to my doctor today, and got the first of the series of shots.  I had a talk with him that was very informative, and this is what I learned:
- You don't need an HPV test (or he doesn't require one anyway), before you get the vaccine.
-Even if you have HPV, you should still get the vaccine because there are 4 cancer-causing strains, and you can still be immunized against the strains you don't have
-He said he has patients in the 30's who should probably get the shot, the only reason for the age bracket is because it has yet to be tested for ages above 26
-Its actually a rather expensive thing for the doctors to carry.  This came up when I mentioned to the nurse that I had to call 3 different gyno offices to find one who carried the vaccine.  (and I live in Los Angeles, not some podunk town).


----------



## Raerae (Mar 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GalleyGirl* 

 
_Thats a horribly unfair comment to make, given that a lot of people don't have health insurance because their company won't provide it (mine doesn't).  I happen to be very lucky because my mom pays for mine, and even if she didn't I would still have the money to pay for this particular vaccine out of my own pocket.  There are a lot of people out there who probably don't however, and they are not being selfish, they just can't damn well afford it._

 
Eh... It's your children, people make things happen if they want too.  Even low income families have disposable income.  And I'm sure parents if they wanted to could not spend money on alcohol, cigarette's, or other treats for a few months to pay for their children's health if they really wanted too.


----------



## GalleyGirl (Mar 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Eh... It's your children, people make things happen if they want too.  Even low income families have disposable income.  And I'm sure parents if they wanted to could not spend money on alcohol, cigarette's, or other treats for a few months to pay for their children's health if they really wanted too._

 
  I agree, if its for one's children, you can make some sacrifices (and in fact are obligated to as a parent).  And having to pay $150 out of my own pocket for the first shot (still waiting to see if insurance will reimburse) definitely made me reevaluate how I spend my money on frivalous things.  But I think there are some really unfortunate souls out there (maybe they are taking care of a sick parent, or supporting other elderly family members) who don't make enough extra income to pay $300 + for something like this.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Mar 16, 2007)

I had the Gardasil vaccination already  
I'm not sexually active (my parents are super-moral, and super-religious ... I'd never be allowed out of the house again if I had sex before marriage. I'm atheist, but I have no desire to EVER have sex before marriage.)

But anyways, my mother wanted me to get it "just in case". I really don't care, they weren't that painful (I get allergy shots once a week). I don't know if insurrance covered it because I didn't pay for it, my mother did. 

_Personally_, I think the HPV vaccination should be made part of the marriage ceremony! Like "you may now innoculate the bride". This shot is going to encourage sex in morally loose girls... like after I got my tetanus shot I couldn't help but keep chewing on rusty nails. 


(If you didn't notice my satirical, flawed logic go watch Colbert Report. I credit them.).


----------



## Raerae (Mar 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Emma_Frost* 

 
_I had the Gardasil vaccination already  
I'm not sexually active (my parents are super-moral, and super-religious ... I'd never be allowed out of the house again if I had sex before marriage. I'm atheist, but I have no desire to EVER have sex before marriage.)_

 
Men (AKA Priests) dont want you to have sex before marriage so you wont know how bad they are and dump them =p

I mean c'mon, I doubt i'm the only one to break up with a guy because he was bad in bed =p


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 16, 2007)

There are female ministers too.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Mar 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Men (AKA Priests) dont want you to have sex before marriage so you wont know how bad they are and dump them =p

I mean c'mon, I doubt i'm the only one to break up with a guy because he was bad in bed =p_

 
I don't want to have sex because I don't want the relationship complications, or medical consequences of sex before marriage. It isn't a religion thing.

I go to an all-girls boarding school, and I know alot of girls who do have sex and have dealt with pregnancies, STD's and changes in relationships after sex... and I don't want that. I'm not sheltered - just making a choice to not have sex of any kind before marriage.


----------



## Raerae (Mar 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Emma_Frost* 

 
_I go to an all-girls boarding school, and I know alot of girls who do have sex and have dealt with pregnancies, STD's and *changes in relationships after sex...* and I don't want that. I'm not sheltered - just making a choice to not have sex of any kind before marriage._

 
So what happens if once you get Married and have sex, your relationship changes?  That doesn't worry you?  I totally agree that relationships change, sometimes (hopefully) it's for the better, but sometimes it's not.  Granted your young still, and I totally respect your decision to abstain, i was a Virgin till 18 myself.  If you go to an all girls school, your probably not that expierenced in relationships.  Life happens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thats all I'm gonna say.

And not to be cynical, but Marriage doesn't prevent you from getting STD'd.  Your partner could be carrying STD's and not know it (like HPV).  Or he could be unfaithful, and bring STD's into your relationship.

And Pregnancy is mostly preventable if you choose to have sex responsibly.  Granted Abstinence is the only 100% effective method to not get pregnant.  But birth control and condom usage, and the morning after pill, are fairly reliable at preventing pregnancy if used correctly.


----------



## Raerae (Mar 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_There are female ministers too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Really depends on what religion were talking about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And typically, when all the rules about what you can and cannot do, were created, only men were in charge, at least if were speaking of the big 3.


----------



## SandMantas (Mar 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SpareMyHeart* 

 
_I am,I get my pap tests done every year, but im not about to jump on something thats so new without knowing how its going to affect me in the long run.Ya it MIGHT help prevent cancer, but who's to say my body wont react to it in a negative way and then i'll have something else i'll need to deal with.
Im not going to put something in my body im not sure of.Yes I understand nothing in life is certain, I want to believe its for the greater good, but its just too early to know._

 
Are there ANY documented side effects of the vaccine? What long-term side effects do we have documented from any vaccines? I haven't heard of one yet (pertaining to HPV), but I haven't done much research. I can do some later this weekend or next week.
Seriously, I don't understand hesitation to get a vaccine. I also don't understand how it's almost more worth the risk to you of getting HPV, with all its negative consequences, than the vaccine. I'd imagine the chances of any negative side effects from the vaccine are pretty low, but I can look into it.
 I need to get vaccinated, and I plan on doing that ASAP. Yes, it's expensive, but research and development of medical procedures is extremely expensive, and time and labor consuming.


----------



## lvgz (Apr 9, 2007)

i have a few questions:
is the only way of getting hpc through sex?.. or what. any physical contact? and how do guys get the virus anyway?
and what side effects has there been of the vaccination?


----------



## jerseygirl005 (Apr 9, 2007)

does anyone know if you can get the vaccine while you're on the depo-provera shot? that's what i was wondering.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 9, 2007)

Call your OBGYN.


----------



## LMcConnell18 (Apr 10, 2007)

all i have to say is...
"one less".
one less mother
one less sister
one less friend
that will have to fight for their lives.
oh!
and "dont wait to vaccinate!"
[get the shot!]


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macslut* 

 
_Welcome to the world of another health scare. In all but (I think) 2 or 3% of cases, HPV clears on its own with no ill effects. 

The thing is is that cervical cancer takes many many many as in up to 30 years to develop. Have regular paps and you don't have anything to worry about as if they do find something abnormal (and that rarely means cancer) in the pap, they can vaporize it off. If you look at incidents and all that, it is very rare. 

I am outside the age but I would not get a vaccine that I don't need. Get regular paps and they will find it early enough. And speaking of which, it may not protect you against HPV or cervical cancer. 

Merck is making alot of money though. Without insurance the series runs about $350. I have a feeling that is the motivating factor in "protecting all the girls and women against cancer"._

 
See, if you get HPV once, you carry it for life, and you can spread it with no symptoms. 
A pap smear won't protect you from anything.
Evem if you get papillomas lasered off, you still have the virus. 

I am too old for the vaccine, but you bet your life I would run and get it if I could. I did pay for the hepatitis B series, and it was well worth it.  ANything I can do to protect my health-sure. I've been vaccinated against all sorts of diseases! I'm careful, but you never know how you will be exposed.


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jerseygirl005* 

 
_does anyone know if you can get the vaccine while you're on the depo-provera shot? that's what i was wondering._

 
It's fine to do so!


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 29, 2008)

*Gardasil*

From Vincent Iannelli, M.D.,
Your Guide to Pediatrics.
*FREE* Newsletter. Sign Up Now!
_About.com Health's Disease and Condition content is reviewed by Kate Grossman, MD _
*Gardasil Basics: *Gardasil is a new vaccine being made by Merck & Co., Inc. and which has been approved by the FDA to prevent cervical cancer in females between the ages of 9 and 26 years of age.

*What Gardasil Is Used For: *Gardasil is a vaccine against the HPV or Human Papillomavirus. The Gardasil vaccine protects recipients against 4 types of HPV, including the two types that cause most cervical cancers and the two types that cause the most genital warts.

*HPV Facts: *
HPV is a sexually transmitted disease that causes genital warts, abnormal Pap tests, and *cervical cancer*.

About 20 million people are infection with HPV in the United States and almost 3,700 women die of cervical cancer in the US each year. 
Since many people have no symptoms and not even know that they are infected with HPV, they can pass on their HPV infection to their sexual partners without knowing. 
There is no cure for HPV infections. 
*Gardasil Facts: *
Gardasil won't prevent all forms of genital warts or cervical cancers, but it is highly effective at preventing genital warts and cervical cancers that are caused by the types of HPV that the vaccine targets.

Gardasil will be given as a three dose series completed over 6 months. 
*Who Should Get Gardasil: *Since Gardasil prevents HPV, a sexually transmitted disease, it is important that it be given before people become sexually active. In fact, the ACIP recommends that Gardasil be routinely given to girls when they are 11 or 12 years of age. Gardasil can be started as early as age 9 though, and can also be given to women 13 to 26 years old.

*Gardasil Side Effects: *According to the CDC, so far in testing, 'there appear to be no serious side effects. The most common side effect is brief soreness at the injection site.'

*Gardasil Controversy: *Some experts think that Gardasil may lead to controversy because some parents will have problems thinking about giving a vaccine against a STD to pre-teens. Other parents might not want a vaccine against a STD at all, believing that their children could not be at risk. And still others think that Gardasil might encourage promiscuity, since it could foster the belief that it protects against STDs.

*What You Need To Know: *

Gardasil is not a 'STD vaccine' in the sense that it prevents all STDs. It simply provides protection against certain types of HPV, but not other STDs, such as HIV or herpes. 
Cervarix is another HPV vaccine that is being developed by GlaxoSmithKline. 
*References: *

Genital HPV Infection - CDC Fact Sheet. 
HPV Vaccine - CDC Fact Sheet. 
CDC Cervical Cancer Screening Fact Sheet. 
Immunization against genital human papillomaviruses. Bonnez W - Pediatr Infect Dis J - 01-NOV-2005; 24(11): 1005-6. 
Updated: April 21, 2007

*Pediatric Resources*

New Vaccines for TeensKids and the FluVaccine Information Statements


*Immunization Resources*

Immunization ScheduleImmunization QuizImmunizations


*HPV Vaccine*

CervarixHPV VaccineHuman Papillomavirus Vaccine



*Related Articles*

GardisilCervarixGardasil Effectiveness - Study Shows Gardasil to Be Hig...GardasilHPV Controversy



if(zp[12].d){w('');Dsp(zp[12],'ip');w('
')}if(zp[13].d){w('');Dsp(zp[13],'ip');w('
')}zISblo=this.zISblo?this.zISblo:0;if(zSbL


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lvgz* 

 
_i have a few questions:
is the only way of getting hpc through sex?.. or what. any physical contact? and how do guys get the virus anyway?
and what side effects has there been of the vaccination?_

 

You can get it through oral sex-in the back of the throat and the oral cavity. They are also mucus membranes-and around the anus. If they are vaporized through laser surgery (I have worked in an OR lasering off condylomas-venereal warts-and if the goggles and mask do not fit tightly the healthcare worker can get it in the nose and eyes)


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 29, 2008)

So many don't know how many sexually diseases you can get via the oral and/or rectal route.  They think it's safe sex, because they can't get pregnant.  

This as you so well pointed out is just one of them.


----------



## Evey (Feb 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lvgz* 

 
_i have a few questions:
is the only way of getting hpc through sex?.. or what. any physical contact? and how do guys get the virus anyway?
and what side effects has there been of the vaccination?_

 
HPV is contracted through skin to skin contact during sex whether it's vaginal, anal, or oral. You can also contract HPV by just "rubbing" your genitalia with someone who is infected with HPV although, this method is less-likely to spread the virus it is still possible. Using a condom can help reduce the risk of passing it on but, you can still contract the virus as condoms do not cover all parts of your genitals. Some people never show signs of the virus so it's important that you use condoms, EVERY time. Something is better than nothing...Guys get the virus the same way women do, through sexual contact. And another thing, there is no test for men for HPV so if your partner tells you that he's "all clear" it's a lie. Just because he has never had a breakout(genital warts) does not mean that he does not have the virus.

Always protect yourself and love yourself more...a man who talks you into not using a condom because "it doesn't feel the same", "because if you really loved him you would do it", and my favorite "because I can't find condoms big enough to fit comfortably" doesn't care about you or your health/well-being...no amount of pleasure is worth your health.


----------



## Evey (Feb 29, 2008)

and another thing....I think it's about time we start educating kids about safe sex...and I'm not just talking about not getting pregnant. There are so many kids, teens, and even adults that have no idea how many types of STD's there are out there. I've seen a lot of young women that think that just because you're on the pill that you're all gravy. Never stopping to think that by not protecting themselves by using condoms they are exposing themselves to all kinds of horrible diseases. I think it's time parents stop being so damn blind and start teaching their kids about std's. It's such a taboo subject though and it shouldn't be. They think that by talking to their kids about sex or in this case taking their daughters to get vaccinated against this virus that they are giving the "ok" to have sex which is totally ridiculous because whether you get your daughter vaccinated or not she is going to go out and have sex if she wants to, whether you approve of it or not. So why not protect her as much as you can? Kids are starting to have sex at younger and younger ages. I see 9 year olds who have had sex with more than one partner already...NINE YEAR OLDS! If 80% of the population is currently infected with HPV what does that hold for our children in the future? Why not protect them now? Some peoples logic just boggles my mind...I wish my parents had talked to me about sex, pregnancy, and std's instead of just telling me to wait until I get married...If I knew half the shit I know now back then, I would still be a virgin today. Seriously...this shit is enough to scare anybody into abstinence, at least it would have scared me...


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 29, 2008)

"Serial monogamy" is the buzz word of the day.  People are generally just faithful till another partner comes along.  Of course, that's not always the case in every relationship.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Feb 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GalleyGirl* 

 
_I'm afraid to get it, because I'm 26, and I know they'll make me take a test first - and what if it turns out I have it? I already have an anxiety disorder, I don't need this to worry about too._

 

I hope you get regular paps, why would this be any different?


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 29, 2008)

Genital HPV Infection - CDC Fact Sheet
         For information on the HPV vaccine, see HPV Vaccine Questions and Answers.







Print Version




en Español 
High-Resolution Version for Professional Printing (1.8MB)




Some files on this page require Adobe Acrobat or Adobe Reader.

What is genital HPV infection? 
How common is HPV? 
How do people get genital HPV infections? 
What are the signs and symptoms of genital HPV infection? 
How is genital HPV infection diagnosed? 
Is there a cure for HPV? 
What is the connection between HPV infection and cervical cancer? 
How can people reduce their risk for genital HPV infection? 
Where can I get more information? 





Genital HPV infection is a sexually transmitted disease (STD) that is caused by human papillomavirus (HPV). Human papillomavirus is the name of a group of viruses that includes more than 100 different strains or types. More than 30 of these viruses are sexually transmitted, and they can infect the genital area of men and women including the skin of the penis, vulva (area outside the vagina), or anus, and the linings of the vagina, cervix, or rectum. Most people who become infected with HPV will not have any symptoms and will clear the infection on their own.
Some of these viruses are called "high-risk" types, and may cause abnormal Pap tests. They may also lead to cancer of the cervix, vulva, vagina, anus, or penis. Others are called "low-risk" types, and they may cause mild Pap test abnormalities or genital warts. Genital warts are single or multiple growths or bumps that appear in the genital area, and sometimes are cauliflower shaped. 




Approximately 20 million people are currently infected with HPV. At least 50 percent of sexually active men and women acquire genital HPV infection at some point in their lives. By age 50, at least 80 percent of women will have acquired genital HPV infection. About 6.2 million Americans get a new genital HPV infection each year.




The types of HPV that infect the genital area are spread primarily through genital contact. Most HPV infections have no signs or symptoms; therefore, most infected persons are unaware they are infected, yet they can transmit the virus to a sex partner. Rarely, a pregnant woman can pass HPV to her baby during vaginal delivery. A baby that is exposed to HPV very rarely develops warts in the throat or voice box. 




Most people who have a genital HPV infection do not know they are infected. The virus lives in the skin or mucous membranes and usually causes no symptoms. Some people get visible genital warts, or have pre-cancerous changes in the cervix, vulva, anus, or penis. Very rarely, HPV infection results in anal or genital cancers. 
Genital warts usually appear as soft, moist, pink, or flesh-colored swellings, usually in the genital area. They can be raised or flat, single or multiple, small or large, and sometimes cauliflower shaped. They can appear on the vulva, in or around the vagina or anus, on the cervix, and on the penis, scrotum, groin, or thigh. After sexual contact with an infected person, warts may appear within weeks or months, or not at all.
Genital warts are diagnosed by visual inspection. Visible genital warts can be removed by medications the patient applies, or by treatments performed by a health care provider. Some individuals choose to forego treatment to see if the warts will disappear on their own. No treatment regimen for genital warts is better than another, and no one treatment regimen is ideal for all cases.




Most women are diagnosed with HPV on the basis of abnormal Pap tests. A Pap test is the primary cancer-screening tool for cervical cancer or pre-cancerous changes in the cervix, many of which are related to HPV. Also, a specific test is available to detect HPV DNA in women. The test may be used in women with mild Pap test abnormalities, or in women >30 years of age at the time of Pap testing. The results of HPV DNA testing can help health care providers decide if further tests or treatment are necessary.
No HPV tests are available for men.




There is no "cure" for HPV infection, although in most women the infection goes away on its own. The treatments provided are directed to the changes in the skin or mucous membrane caused by HPV infection, such as warts and pre-cancerous changes in the cervix.




All types of HPV can cause mild Pap test abnormalities which do not have serious consequences. Approximately 10 of the 30 identified genital HPV types can lead, in rare cases, to development of cervical cancer. Research has shown that for most women (90 percent), cervical HPV infection becomes undetectable within two years. Although only a small proportion of women have persistent infection, persistent infection with "high-risk" types of HPV is the main risk factor for cervical cancer.
A Pap test can detect pre-cancerous and cancerous cells on the cervix. Regular Pap testing and careful medical follow-up, with treatment if necessary, can help ensure that pre-cancerous changes in the cervix caused by HPV infection do not develop into life threatening cervical cancer. The Pap test used in U.S. cervical cancer screening programs is responsible for greatly reducing deaths from cervical cancer. For 2004, the American Cancer Society estimates that about 10,520 women will develop invasive cervical cancer and about 3,900 women will die from this disease. Most women who develop invasive cervical cancer have not had regular cervical cancer screening.




The surest way to eliminate risk for genital HPV infection is to refrain from any genital contact with another individual.
For those who choose to be sexually active, a long-term, mutually monogamous relationship with an uninfected partner is the strategy most likely to prevent future genital HPV infections. However, it is difficult to determine whether a partner who has been sexually active in the past is currently infected.
For those choosing to be sexually active and who are not in long-term mutually monogamous relationships, reducing the number of sexual partners and choosing a partner less likely to be infected may reduce the risk of genital HPV infection. Partners less likely to be infected include those who have had no or few prior sex partners.
HPV infection can occur in both male and female genital areas that are covered or protected by a latex condom, as well as in areas that are not covered. While the effect of condoms in preventing HPV infection is unknown, condom use has been associated with a lower rate of cervical cancer, an HPV-associated disease.




Sexually Transmitted Diseases - Home Page
Human Papillomavirus (HPV) Infection - Topic Page
HPV and Men - Fact Sheet
HPV Vaccine Questions and Answers
HPV: Common Infection. Common Reality - Brochures and Posters 
Order Publications Online
Cervical Cancer Awareness
National Center for Chronic Disease Prevention and Health Promotion
STD information and referrals to STD Clinics
CDC-INFO 
1-800-CDC-INFO (800-232-4636)
TTY: 1-888-232-6348
In English, en Español
American Cancer Society (ACS)
CDC National Prevention Information Network (NPIN)
P.O. Box 6003
Rockville, MD 20849-6003
1-800-458-5231
1-888-282-7681 Fax
1-800-243-7012 TTY
E-mail: [email protected]
American Social Health Association (ASHA)
P. O. Box 13827
Research Triangle Park, NC 27709-3827
1-800-783-9877​*Sources*
Centers for Disease Control and Prevention. Sexually Transmitted Diseases Treatment Guidelines 2002. MMWR 2002;51(no. RR-6).
Ho GYF, Bierman R, Beardsley L, Chang CJ, Burk RD. Natural history of cervicovaginal papilloma virus infection in young women. N Engl J Med 1998;338:423-8.
Koutsky LA, Kiviat NB. Genital human papillomavirus. In: K. Holmes, P. Sparling, P. Mardh et al (eds). Sexually Transmitted Diseases, 3rd edition. New York: McGraw-Hill, 1999, p. 347-359.
Kiviat NB, Koutsky LA, Paavonen J. Cervical neoplasia and other STD-related genital tract neoplasias. In: K. Holmes, P. Sparling, P. Mardh et al (eds). Sexually Transmitted Diseases, 3rd edition. New York: McGraw-Hill, 1999, p. 811-831.
Myers ER, McCrory DC, Nanda K, Bastian L, Matchar DB. Mathematical model for the natural history of human papillomavirus infection and cervical carcinogenesis. American Journal of Epidemiology 2000; 151(12):1158-1171.
Watts DH, Brunham RC. Sexually transmitted diseases, including HIV infection in pregnancy. In: K. Holmes, P. Sparling, P. Mardh et al (eds). Sexually Transmitted Diseases, 3rd edition. New York: McGraw-Hill, 1999, 1089-1132.
Weinstock H, Berman S, Cates W. Sexually transmitted disease among American youth: Incidence and prevalence estimates, 2000. Perspectives on Sexual and Reproductive Health 2004; 36: 6-10..

Content reviewed: May 2004​ http://mtrics.cdc.gov/b/ss/cdcgov/1/...hp=N&[AQE] 

Content provided by the Division of STD Prevention​ Home|Policies and Regulations|Disclaimer|e-Government|FOIA|Contact Us




Centers for Disease Control and Prevention
1600 Clifton Rd, Atlanta, GA 30333, U.S.A
Public Inquiries: 1-800-CDC-INFO (232-4636); 1-888-232-6348 (TTY)



Department of Health 
and Human Services


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 29, 2008)

I would like to add that if you get HPV (you may have it and be unaware) you can pass it on to your children (gee thanks parents!). If you have it while pregnant, you will have a C section (they cut you and your uterus open) to remove the baby so that s/he will not be exposed to the virus and have it live in his or her nose/throat/moth/bronchial passages and lungs for the rest of the child's life.
As some people pointed out, monogamy and birth control pills won't protect you from STDs. Infact, the Pill makes it easier to contract chlamydia, trichimonas, bacterial vaginosis, and other STD's by altering the vaginal pH.

I can't understand that people would pay money for a new handbag or to have their car detailed or buy the latest makeup collection but wouldn't spend money -and its money well spent because it lasts forever and cervical cancer is horrible (not to mention malodorous). It's like saying "my body and my health is not worth it".  It's a safe shot, no one has died from it, and we give it to people who are nine and up. A lot of payoff for little price.


----------



## Evey (Feb 29, 2008)

^ditto.....except even having a csection will not prevent your child from contracting the virus. If you contract the virus for the first time when you're pregnant, it can be passed on to the unborn fetus through the placenta. And even if you already had the virus, the baby can still become infected through vaginal delivery or csection.


----------



## AmberLilith (Mar 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Stargazer** 

 
_I have never, ever heard that it is unlikely non-smokers will develop cervical cancer from HPV._

 
I've never heard this either. Though the risks of any cancer are apparently greater if you smoke (not just lung /mouth cancers).

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMcConnell18* 

 
_all i have to say is...
"one less".
one less mother
one less sister
one less friend
that will have to fight for their lives._

 
or one less person that you could lose... that's how i read it 'til i got to your last sentence. And it hit home as i've lost someone close to cancer (though not cervical cancer)

Anyway, just wanted to say thank you to everyone who has contributed info to this thread, i appreciate it.

*And one question: Does anyone know anything about the availability/use of this vaccine in the UK???
*


----------



## Kuuipo (Mar 4, 2008)

Smoking does increase a woman's chances of growing cervical cancer, bladder cancer,pancreatic cancer, lung cancer, breast cancer and pretty much all the other cancers-not just head and neck cancer.

The reason for C section delivery if there are HPV lesions present during the last weeks of pregnancy is because thebaby can be born with HPV in his or her nose, mouth and airway and eyes. The same is true for herpes, even if the woman is on Valtrex (acyclovir) for supression, babies can be born and have their nervous systems affected. I'm talking herpetic menigitis. There is no vaccine for Herpes Simplex 2 Virus.


----------



## Evey (Mar 5, 2008)

^ That depends on the doctor though. Even when there are HPV warts present they will still let you deliver vaginally because, whether there are warts present or not, the virus is still present and can still be passed on regardless (this is true for sex as well. If there are no warts visible, you can still pass it on to your partner because you may be "shedding" the virus, condom or no condom) so many doctors will not risk a csection just for HPV. Basically you have a 50/50 chance of the baby getting HPV. They will, however, schedule a Csection if the warts are bad to where it will cause too much trauma/bleeding and will make it hard to almost impossible to repair damage caused by vaginal delivery. 

You are correct about Herpes though....


----------

